# Forum rules or dirty words.



## JPCusick

Every person has to agree to the forum rules at the time of registration.

Rules = Southern Maryland Community Forums - FAQ: Forum Rules, Guidelines, & Being Banned


----------



## struggler44

jpcusick said:


> every person has to agree to the forum rules at the time of registration.
> 
> Rules = southern maryland community forums - faq: Forum rules, guidelines, & being banned



stfu


----------



## Bay_Kat

I have yet to see the foul language you speak of.


----------



## Roman

Bay_Kat said:


> I have yet to see the foul language you speak of.


Same here!


----------



## Graymatter

Make a new poll.

JPC is a moron

Yes
No


----------



## struggler44

Be funny if no other members vote


----------



## Salvador

"You can prick your finger ... Just don't finger your prick." ~ G. Carlin


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				JPCusick said:
			
		

> Every person has to agree to the forum rules at the time of registration.
> 
> Rules = Southern Maryland Community Forums - FAQ: Forum Rules, Guidelines, & Being Banned



Kiss my ass, moron


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPC, if you don't like it, why do you stay?  

If anything all the white people here should be offended by you.  You scream about profanity, but what about all of you racial posts toward white people.  I think there have been quite a few things that you've posted things that should have at least gotten you a time out, but I'm not going to be a cry baby like you.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Bay_Kat said:


> JPC, if you don't like it, why do you stay?
> 
> If anything all the white people here should be offended by you.  You scream about profanity, but what about all of you racial posts toward white people.  I think there have been quite a few things that you've posted things that should have at least gotten you a time out, but I'm not going to be a cry baby like you.



It is true that I may have to just leave this forum and stop posting here.

This website and the company who owns it does claim to be a "Community Forum" and it is their rules that no profanity or foul language be used on the forum.

Every person on this forum had to give our agreement to the rules when we registered, and so everyone here has given their own word that we will not post obscenities or profanities, and the forum is meant to be for our southern Maryland Community and so the rules apply to the Company which owns this website too.

Having discussions about racial issues and racial debates is to be expected in our society and on any discussion forum, but profanity and obscenities are not.

I do not object if people get angry at me or tell me off or follow me around or even starting a survey asking whether I am a racist or not, and that is fine with me, but the Forum rules declare - "*No foul language. If they don't say it on regular television, you cannot say it on here.*"

Why will not you stick to your word? we all did agree to the rules.

:shrug:


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> It is true that I may have to just leave this forum and stop posting here.
> 
> This website and the company who owns it does claim to be a "Community Forum" and it is their rules that no profanity or foul language be used on the forum.
> 
> Every person on this forum had to give our agreement to the rules when we registered, and so everyone here has given their own word that we will not post obscenities or profanities, and the forum is meant to be for our southern Maryland Community and so the rules apply to the Company which owns this website too.
> 
> Having discussions about racial issues and racial debates is to be expected in our society and on any discussion forum, but profanity and obscenities are not.
> 
> I do not object if people get angry at me or tell me off or follow me around or even starting a survey asking whether I am a racist or not, and that is fine with me, but the Forum rules declare - "*No foul language. If they don't say it on regular television, you cannot say it on here.*"
> 
> Why will not you stick to your word? we all did agree to the rules.
> 
> :shrug:



You're absolutely right, you should just stop posting here.  

And I have not seen anything posted, on the forums that I have not seen on regular TV.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Bay_Kat said:


> You're absolutely right, you should just stop posting here.
> 
> And I have not seen anything posted, on the forums that I have not seen on regular TV.



You really failed to answer the question.

Why will you not stick to your word? why will not you stand by the agreement?

The registration to the forum was free, and all one has to do is agree to the short list of very simple rules - no dirty language.

:shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				JPCusick said:
			
		

> Bay_Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right, you should just stop posting here.
> 
> And I have not seen anything posted, on the forums that I have not seen on regular TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really failed to answer the question.
> 
> Why will you not stick to your word? why will not you stand by the agreement?
> 
> The registration to the forum was free, and all one has to do is agree to the short list of very simple rules - no dirty language.
> 
> :shrug:
Click to expand...


Dumbass, go back to playing with Hector.


----------



## RoseRed

DERP SONG 10 HOURS - YouTube


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				JPCusick said:
			
		

> Every person has to agree to the forum rules at the time of registration.
> 
> Rules = Southern Maryland Community Forums - FAQ: Forum Rules, Guidelines, & Being Banned



Maybe if you weren't such a turd and added something to the community you'd EARN some respect... that means you have to be something other than a lazy, dead beat leech.


----------



## Merlin99

JPCusick said:


> You really failed to answer the question.
> 
> Why will you not stick to your word? why will not you stand by the agreement?
> 
> The registration to the forum was free, and all one has to do is agree to the short list of very simple rules - no dirty language.
> 
> :shrug:



Dumbass, 
the forum filters the language it finds undesirable. if it's not blocked, it' s safe. Some people try to fool he filters, but generally Vrai sits them in a corner to think about it.


----------



## vraiblonde

JPCusick said:


> The registration to the forum was free, and all one has to do is agree to the short list of very simple rules - no dirty language.



With the caveat that if they can't say it on TV, you can't say it on here.

Is this about the post where someone said "lmfao" and you found it objectionable and profane?  Because of course you realize that there is a musical group called LMFAO, and I believe they won a Grammy last go-round (or at least were nominated).  Therefore LMFAO is indeed something that is heard on TV, and not outside the forum rules and guidelines.

If you want to ##### about something, ##### about the fact that they say "#####" on TV all the time, yet it is still censored on here.


----------



## nhboy

lol! I like to use the word "turd" 'cause it exquisitely describes what the Romney-Ryan team is constantly feeding the public.


----------



## FireBrand

vraiblonde said:


> With the caveat that if they can't say it on TV, you can't say it on here.
> 
> Is this about the post where someone said "lmfao" and you found it objectionable and profane? Because of course you realize that there is a musical group called LMFAO, and I believe they won a Grammy last go-round (or at least were nominated). Therefore LMFAO is indeed something that is heard on TV, and not outside the forum rules and guidelines.
> 
> If you want to ##### about something, ##### about the fact that they say "#####" on TV all the time, yet it is still censored on here.


  No sh!t !


----------



## bresamil

I don't think there are many words left that aren't used on television.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> You really failed to answer the question.
> 
> Why will you not stick to your word? why will not you stand by the agreement?
> 
> The registration to the forum was free, and all one has to do is agree to the short list of very simple rules - no dirty language.
> 
> :shrug:



I don't use foul language


----------



## warneckutz

nhboy said:


> lol! I like to use the word "turd" 'cause it exquisitely describes what the Romney-Ryan team is constantly feeding the public.



 Hector!  JPC outed you as his "buddy"!


----------



## withrespect

struggler44 said:


> stfu







Bay_Kat said:


> I don't use foul language




I do... just not at work or around my kids or in public places where i might be found offensive....Except the forums in which case I am censored. 


The one time I did swear at work, half the office turned around like


----------



## Bay_Kat

warneckutz said:


> Hector!  JPC outed you as his "buddy"!



So that's what the h stands for, what's the n stand for?


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> warneckutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hector!  JPC outed you as his "buddy"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what the h stands for, what's the n stand for?
Click to expand...


;-)


----------



## Lurk

This is a community forum.  Unfortunately, JPC is an interloper who's making himself unwelcome in the community.  Fortunately for him, he cannot be voted off the island.


----------



## MMDad

struggler44 said:


> Be funny if no other members vote



Since he's too stupid to make the poll correctly, just vote for every choice.


----------



## Bay_Kat

MMDad said:


> Since he's too stupid to make the poll correctly, just vote for every choice.



That's what I did,


----------



## Bay_Kat

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)



I figured it out.


----------



## Jeter3000

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.  Ban me.


----------



## Hank

JPCusick said:


> Every person has to agree to the forum rules at the time of registration.
> 
> Rules = Southern Maryland Community Forums - FAQ: Forum Rules, Guidelines, & Being Banned



I wanna dip your fine pasty ass in honey and pretend I am a hungry bear!!! Rawwwrr!!!


----------



## cheezgrits

ob·scene/əbˈsēn/
Adjective:	
Offensive or disgusting by accepted standards of morality and decency.
Offensive to moral principles; repugnant.

As in receiving disability benefits for being locked up in jail. Not paying your fair share. Being a racist that spouts hatred for a race. Defacing government property and taking up valuable time by the justice system.

And for a refresher, here are the 7 words you can never say on television:

Seven dirty words - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> I wanna dip your fine pasty ass in honey and pretend I am a hungry bear!!! Rawwwrr!!!


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				Hank said:
			
		

> JPCusick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every person has to agree to the forum rules at the time of registration.
> 
> Rules = Southern Maryland Community Forums - FAQ: Forum Rules, Guidelines, & Being Banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna dip your fine pasty ass in honey and pretend I am a hungry bear!!! Rawwwrr!!!
Click to expand...


Bahaha


----------



## Larry Gude

#15 If you don't like how things are run on a *privately* owned and operated 'community' forum you should;

15a feel free to not participate

15b feel free to buy it and run it as you see fit

15c enjoy it for what it is and recall that kewl little ditty about sticks and stones...

15d start your own which is actually 15a1


----------



## withrespect

Larry Gude said:


> #15 If you don't like how things are run on a *privately* owned and operated 'community' forum you should;
> 
> 15a feel free to not participate
> 
> 15b feel free to buy it and run it as you see fit
> 
> 15c enjoy it for what it is and recall that kewl little ditty about sticks and stones...
> 
> 15d *start your own *which is actually 15a1



 

This didn't work out too well the last time someone tried it.  

You can't duplicate this forum or the crazies in it.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> With the caveat that if they can't say it on TV, you can't say it on here.
> 
> Is this about the post where someone said "lmfao" and you found it objectionable and profane? Because of course you realize that there is a musical group called LMFAO, and I believe they won a Grammy last go-round (or at least were nominated). Therefore LMFAO is indeed something that is heard on TV, and not outside the forum rules and guidelines.
> 
> If you want to ##### about something, ##### about the fact that they say "#####" on TV all the time, yet it is still censored on here.


I don't know why you'd ##### about it, you're the one that can fix it (or have it fixed).


----------



## warneckutz

Cusuck just needs some TLC.  Someone pranked him about no more disability funding and he will have to get a job and pay taxes, it made him a bit cranky.


----------



## Larry Gude

withrespect said:


> This didn't work out too well the last time someone tried it.
> 
> You can't duplicate this forum or the crazies in it.



Which makes the point, really; It's not the Hotel California. One can check out, and leave, any time they please. It's all about 'want to'.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> It is true that I may have to just leave this forum and stop posting here.



GTFOH!...Really!!


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> lol! I like to use the word "turd" ....



"HELP!!!!!!! My child is obsessed with his poop!!!": Parenting: 2-Year-Olds Community - Support Group


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



warneckutz said:


> [ censored ]



When people post those kinds of obscenities then that makes this SOMD.com website to be regarded like the St Mary's Today newspaper, in that this forum will only be regarded as a trashy website laced with obscenities.

Would you want your mother to read your dirty language? or your children to see your dirty words?


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> When people post those kinds of obscenities then that makes this SOMD.com website to be regarded like the St Mary's Today newspaper, in that this forum will only be regarded as a trashy website laced with obscenities.
> 
> Would you want your mother to read your dirty language? or your children to see your dirty words?



When it comes to making fun of a worthless piece of crap like you - most definitely.

Choke yourself, maybe your lil' buddy "hector" can help you.


----------



## vraiblonde

JPCusick said:


> Would you want your mother to read your dirty language? or your children to see your dirty words?



You obviously do not know my mother or my children.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> When people post those kinds of obscenities then that makes this SOMD.com website to be regarded like the St Mary's Today newspaper, in that this forum will only be regarded as a trashy website laced with obscenities.
> 
> Would you want your mother to read your dirty language? or your children to see your dirty words?



Again, why keep complaining?  You obviously get nothing out of the forums, I think you just stay to whine.

Again, I have not seen any foul language, I have no idea WTF your are talking about.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> When people post those kinds of obscenities then that makes this SOMD.com website to be regarded like the St Mary's Today newspaper, in that this forum will only be regarded as a trashy website laced with obscenities.
> 
> Would you want your mother to read your dirty language? or your children to see your dirty words?
> 
> ::



OMFG no!! WTF?..why didn't I look it that way before? JHFC!!..thanks a ####load Jimmy!


----------



## Gilligan

Bay_Kat said:


> Again, I have not seen any foul language, I have no idea WTF your are talking about.



Egret!  seagull!!  osprey!!! red robin!!!!


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> Egret! seagull!! osprey!!! red robin!!!!


 You don't get much fouler than a hummingbird, they named a sex act after that one.


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> You don't get much fouler than a hummingbird, they named a sex act after that one.



And boobies..can't forget the boobies. I like boobies. Here is a nice pair of boobies.


----------



## withrespect

Gilligan said:


> And boobies..can't forget the boobies. I like boobies. Here is a nice pair of boobies.



 OMG they are so cute I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## Gilligan

withrespect said:


> OMG they are so cute I can hardly stand it!!



They look kinda perky too...don't you think?


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> They look kinda perky too...don't you think?



High beam wide-eyed stare.


----------



## gemma_rae

Not sagging a bit!


----------



## PsyOps

Larry Gude said:


> Which makes the point, really; It's not the Hotel California. One can check out, and leave, any time they please. It's all about 'want to'.



No it’s not.  It’s about progressives like JPC that want to dictate to everyone what’s acceptable and what’s not; it’s their desire to stifle free speech because their skin is so thin their bodies would pop if something ‘offensive’ is said.  So the solution is – rather than ignore or leave – shut everyone up.


----------



## garyt27

Should have a mature only forum where you can let out a f#^&ing rant.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



vraiblonde said:


> You obviously do not know my mother or my children.



I do not doubt that at all about both of them, and I suspect that you your self are the catalyst for both of them.

I myself would not speak or post the dirty language in front of your mother or for your children.

=================

As such you do get the blame for this forum deteriorating into the profanity and the obscenities as it has, because you are the catalyst and the enabler here too.

The registration for this forum was a two-way deal, as a two-way agreement (they are your rules) and it is your self who has broken that agreement with everyone on this forum.

Keeping the dirty language off the forum really was a simple rule which could have kept the forum as family friendly and a respectful place for the "community" which now it is not.

I do sympathize as I have seen that the other forum-bullies have overwhelmed you and overpowered you in this, and as such you did try to do it right but over the years you have lost control with little hope for you to ever regain your old status.

Once honor is lost it is very hard to regain it.


----------



## MMDad

JPCusick said:


> Once honor is lost it is very hard to regain it.



The only recourse you have is to stop giving her your business. Every time you post from now on is proof that you actively support the way she runs this forum.

Now go out and play in traffic.

TTFN!


----------



## Bay_Kat

MMDad said:


> The only recourse you have is to stop giving her your business. Every time you post from now on is proof that you actively support the way she runs this forum.
> 
> Now go out and play in traffic.
> 
> *TTFN!*



wash your fingers with soap, such foul language.


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> I do not doubt that at all about both of them, and I suspect that you your self are the catalyst for both of them.
> 
> I myself would not speak or post the dirty language in front of your mother or for your children.



Damn, you're a mean old fart today.  Sounds like you need an attitude adjustment.

Sounds like somebody needs to smack your momma.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



PsyOps said:


> It’s about progressives like JPC that want to dictate to everyone what’s acceptable and what’s not; it’s their desire to stifle free speech...  So the solution is – rather than ignore or leave – shut everyone up.



I did not make the rules, so I am not dictating to anyone, but I do agree with the rules.

And you call it as "free speech" so what do you call it when you registered and you your self agreed to the forum rules and now you brake the rules? I call that as being a liar. 


+++++++++++++++++++++++++




garyt27 said:


> Should have a mature only forum where you can let out a f#^&ing rant.



Sure - we have to give the dirty mouth posters there space to talk big.

And sure - call their dirty language as "mature" as if it is a show of maturity.



++++++++++++++++++++++++




MMDad said:


> Since he's too stupid to make the poll correctly, just vote for every choice.



This was the first and only time I ever created a "poll" thread and of course I did it correctly as I wanted it to be done.

The poll controls make so that I had to check the box-link to make the survey to have the option of everyone having multiple choices - so I am the one who did know what I was doing and I did it in the way that I wanted it to be done.

That is FYI as if you could not figure that out for your self - duh.


----------



## RoseRed

*Dirty Joke!*

Two pigs fell in the mud.

Three came out.


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> Two pigs fell in the mud.
> 
> Three came out.



 ...


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> I did not make the rules


----------



## stockgirl

*Dirty pic!*

...


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> ...



Hit the power button on your computer - you'll understand.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> I did not make the rules, so I am not dictating to anyone, but I do agree with the rules.
> 
> And you call it as "free speech" so what do you call it when you registered and you your self agreed to the forum rules and now you brake the rules? I call that as being a liar.
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - we have to give the dirty mouth posters there space to talk big.
> 
> And sure - call their dirty language as "mature" as if it is a show of maturity.
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first and only time I ever created a "poll" thread and of course I did it correctly as I wanted it to be done.
> 
> The poll controls make so that I had to check the box-link to make the survey to have the option of everyone having multiple choices - so I am the one who did know what I was doing and I did it in the way that I wanted it to be done.
> 
> That is FYI as if you could not figure that out for your self - duh.



Please, please point out the dirty language, I just can't find it.


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


>



I still think it's the work of a master troll...they use pictures of thier senile old grandpa and make magic...


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> ...



Oh dear...

Two pigs, makkin bacon, in the mud...


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Please, please point out the *dirty language*, I just can't find it.



I spy!


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Two pigs, makkin bacon, in the mud...



I understand now.


----------



## warneckutz

thurley42 said:


> I still think it's the work of a master troll...they use pictures of thier senile old grandpa and make magic...





We've all been duped.


----------



## struggler44

JPCusick said:


> I do not doubt that at all about both of them, and I suspect that you your self are the catalyst for both of them.
> 
> I myself would not speak or post the dirty language in front of your mother or for your children.



Go back off in your own jack yard........get out of V's unless were invited to piss in it.


----------



## PsyOps

JPCusick said:


> I did not make the rules, so I am not dictating to anyone, but I do agree with the rules.



If you could, you would, and you know it.



JPCusick said:


> And you call it as "free speech" so what do you call it when you registered and you your self agreed to the forum rules and now you brake the rules? I call that as being a liar.



I agreed to whatever the board mommy allows me to post I'm good with; whatever the board mommy decides is inappropriate I'm good with.  I have not once, since I've been a member, been put in timeout, removed, reprimanded, warned, or any other form of demerit for anything inappropriate.

But see, doesn't it feel good to exercise *your* free speech and disparage me with false accusations?


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> Every person has to agree to the forum rules at the time of registration.
> 
> Rules = Southern Maryland Community Forums - FAQ: Forum Rules, Guidelines, & Being Banned


 


Where's the option for "piss off"?


----------



## PsyOps

Toxick said:


> Where's the option for "piss off"?



Would that be:

Piss off - make one angry

or

Piss off - to tell one to go #### one's self?







Disclaimer: I did not actually type the 'F' word.  I actually typed ####


----------



## Toxick

PsyOps said:


> Would that be:
> 
> Piss off - make one angry
> 
> or
> 
> Piss off - to tell one to go #### one's self?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I did not actually type the 'F' word. I actually typed ####


 


Option B - to tell one to go #### one's self.


Disclaimer: I typed the F word.






In all caps.


----------



## PsyOps

Toxick said:


> Option B - to tell one to go #### one's self.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I typed the F word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all caps.



Whadaya know?  The filters still work.  So, what exactly is JPC whining about again?


----------



## Toxick

PsyOps said:


> Whadaya know? The filters still work. So, what exactly is JPC whining about again?


 

Perhaps he's finally grown tired of people calling him a ####ing ####wad ####-gurgling ####er with #### in his #### #### with extra #### in the ####.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> Once honor is lost it is very hard to regain it.
> :



ahh ha! a subject about which your own experience is vast and unquestioned.


----------



## struggler44

PsyOps said:


> Would that be:
> 
> Piss off - make one angry
> 
> or
> 
> Piss off - to tell one to go #### one's self?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:* I did not actually type the 'F' word.  I actually typed ####*



Look at you, all classy and such


----------



## stockgirl

Toxick said:


> Perhaps he's finally grown tired of people calling him a ####ing ####wad ####-gurgling ####er with #### in his #### #### with extra #### in the ####.



:swoon:


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> I spy!



no response


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> no response


----------



## RidgeChick

I don't know JP = although, what I HAVE read of his comments do not inspire me to become better acquainted.
 However, people on these forums often are abusive, rude and downright filthy-mouthed. Its quite funny to run into someone in a store who is friendly as anything, then see their mean-spirited comments here. 
And, since no one is chastised by the moderator - who cares? Favortism in good 'ole Southern Maryland...... alive and well in Real Life and on this forum!!


----------



## withrespect

Everyone's a critic...


----------



## kara teoke

withrespect said:


> Everyone's a critic...



Terrible statement


----------



## withrespect

kara teoke said:


> Terrible statement



Why is that?


----------



## thurley42

RidgeChick said:


> I don't know JP = although, what I HAVE read of his comments do not inspire me to become better acquainted.
> However, people on these forums often are abusive, rude and downright filthy-mouthed. Its quite funny to run into someone in a store who is friendly as anything, then see their mean-spirited comments here.
> And, since no one is chastised by the moderator - who cares? Favortism in good 'ole Southern Maryland...... alive and well in Real Life and on this forum!!



How is it favortism?  Have you been banned or suspended for something you have said while someone else has been given a pass?  I'm pretty sure everyone here is equally allowed to hate on everyone?


----------



## withrespect

thurley42 said:


> How is it favortism?  Have you been banned or suspended for something you have said while someone else has been given a pass?  I'm pretty sure everyone here is equally allowed to hate on everyone?



Right   and people get put in time-out all the time.


----------



## withrespect

kara teoke said:


> Terrible statement



Never mind.  I think I see what you did there.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> Right   and people get put in time-out all the time.



Not me!


----------



## kara teoke

thurley42 said:


> How is it favortism?  Have you been banned or suspended for something you have said while someone else has been given a pass?  I'm pretty sure everyone here is equally allowed to hate on everyone?



Yes which is why I'm here instead of my other


----------



## kwillia

kara teoke said:


> Yes which is why I'm here instead of my other



You are an MPD...


----------



## withrespect

kara teoke said:


> Yes which is why I'm here instead of my other


  We heart you just the same


kwillia said:


> You are an MPD...


----------



## stockgirl

thurley42 said:


> How is it favortism?  Have you been banned or suspended for something you have said while someone else has been given a pass?  I'm pretty sure everyone here is equally allowed to hate on everyone?



I have.


----------



## Gilligan

RidgeChick said:


> I don't know JP = although, what I HAVE read of his comments do not inspire me to become better acquainted.
> !



Heck..I'd love to meet the guy. I've invited him to stop by for a beer, to swap Bronco stories...help me spray paint some old lawn furniture (he has a special knack for spray painting and really loves to do it) but he's never shown up. 

Bummer.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



struggler44 said:


> [ censored ]...get out of V's unless were invited [ censored ]



That does show one point that this forum is a Company / a small business.

I remember some years ago when the Washington area News sources reported about the "St Mary's Today" newspaper being reported as a trashy newspaper down in the respectable rural St Mary's County area. 

So what happens when the News reports about the SOMD.com having its "dirty Community forum" and they interview vrai and David as being responsible?

I am very certain what you "struggler44" and the other dirty mouth posters will say then - That you are just an anonymous person as "struggler44" and it is not your job and not your pay check and la-di-da because the forum is laced with obscenities and profanities. 

Every person on the entire forum gave agreement NOT to use any dirty language, and we all need to start living up to our agreement - start doing as you agreed to do.

:shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

JPCusick said:


> That does show one point that this forum is a Company / a small business.
> 
> I remember some years ago when the Washington area News sources reported about the "St Mary's Today" newspaper being reported as a trashy newspaper down in the respectable rural St Mary's County area.
> 
> So what happens when the News reports about the SOMD.com having its "dirty Community forum" and they interview vrai and David as being responsible?
> 
> I am very certain what you "struggler44" and the other dirty mouth posters will say then - That you are just an anonymous person as "struggler44" and it is not your job and not your pay check and la-di-da because the forum is laced with obscenities and profanities.
> 
> *Every person on the entire forum gave agreement NOT to use any dirty language, and we all need to start living up to our agreement - start doing as you agreed to do.*
> :shrug:




You sure about that?


----------



## Hank

kara teoke said:


> Yes which is why I'm here instead of my other



DN was banned?


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> That does show one point that this forum is a Company / a small business.
> 
> I remember some years ago when the Washington area News sources reported about the "St Mary's Today" newspaper being reported as a trashy newspaper down in the respectable rural St Mary's County area.
> 
> So what happens when the News reports about the SOMD.com having its "dirty Community forum" and they interview vrai and David as being responsible?
> 
> I am very certain what you "struggler44" and the other dirty mouth posters will say then - That you are just an anonymous person as "struggler44" and it is not your job and not your pay check and la-di-da because the forum is laced with obscenities and profanities.
> 
> Every person on the entire forum gave agreement NOT to use any dirty language, and we all need to start living up to our agreement - start doing as you agreed to do.
> 
> :shrug:


 


You know JPC brings up a good point...















... said no one, ever.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> Every person on the entire forum gave agreement NOT to use any dirty language, and we all need to start living up to our agreement - start doing as you agreed to do.
> 
> :



Fawking-A-right Jimmy! You go, boy!


----------



## kara teoke

Hank said:


> DN was banned?



Yeah years ago


----------



## thurley42

stockgirl said:


> I have.



Exactly, and you're an OG...that lends credibility to the notion there is no favortism...


----------



## stockgirl

thurley42 said:


> Exactly, and you're an OG...that lends credibility to the notion there is no favortism...



Yet, OG's that have been here longer have gotten away with posting the exact words that I have?


----------



## thurley42

stockgirl said:


> Yet, OG's that have been here longer have gotten away with posting the exact words that I have?



I guess I just don't pay attention enough to make accurate assumptions....my b yo!


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



JPCusick said:


> *Every person on the entire forum gave agreement NOT to use any dirty language, and we all need to start living up to our agreement - start doing as you agreed to do.*
> 
> 
> RoseRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?
Click to expand...


Yes I am certain about that.

It is said this way when anyone REGISTERS for the forum - below quote:
++++

"*In order to proceed, you must agree with the following rules:

Forum Rules

Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.

Although the administrators and moderators of Southern Maryland Community Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.

The owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.*

I have read, and agree to abide by the Southern Maryland Community Forums rules."


----------



## stockgirl

JPCusick said:


> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.



Oops.


----------



## withrespect

stockgirl said:


> Oops.



I try to save you every time


----------



## kara teoke

JPCusick said:


> Yes I am certain about that.
> 
> It is said this way when anyone REGISTERS for the forum - below quote:
> ++++
> 
> "*In order to proceed, you must agree with the following rules:
> 
> Forum Rules
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> Although the administrators and moderators of Southern Maryland Community Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
> 
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> 
> The owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.*
> 
> I have read, and agree to abide by the Southern Maryland Community Forums rules."



Well #### me in the ####, pull my ###, and ### in my ####


----------



## withrespect

kara teoke said:


> Well #### me in the ####, pull my ###, and ### in my ####



 ...But I have no idea what you are trying to say


----------



## slotpuppy

kara teoke said:


> Well #### me in the ####, pull my ###, and ### in my ####



That could be fun.


----------



## kara teoke

withrespect said:


> ...But I have no idea what you are trying to say



I'm saying I had no ####### idea that the ### #### SOMD forums had such ####### rules and the little #### would be the one to remind us.


----------



## kara teoke

slotpuppy said:


> That could be fun.



Uh no


----------



## withrespect

kara teoke said:


> I'm saying I had no ####### idea that the ### #### SOMD forums had such ####### rules and the little #### would be the one to remind us.



I'm reading you loud and clear.


----------



## stockgirl

kara teoke said:


> Well #### me in the ####, pull my ###, and ### in my ####



None of the 3 letter words are censored here.


----------



## RoseRed

*More dirty words...*

bedraggled, befouled, begrimed, bemired, besmirched, black, blackened, cruddy, dingy, draggled, dusty, filthy, foul, grimy, grotty, grubby, grungy, mucky, muddy, nasty, smudged, smutty, soiled, sordid, stained, sullied, unclean, uncleanly, contaminated, defiled, germy, impure, polluted, tainted; insanitary, uncleaned, unsanitary, unsterile, unsterilized, unwashed; greasy, gunky; chaotic, cluttered, confused, disarranged, disarrayed, disheveled (or dishevelled), disordered, jumbled, littered, messed, messy, muddled, mussed, mussy, rumpled, scruffy, sloppy, slovenly, unkempt, untidy; raunchy, scuzzy [slang], shabby, skanky [slang], sleazy, squalid; collied [chiefly British dialect], crocked [dialect], fuliginous, sooty


----------



## MMDad

JPCusick said:


> Yes I am certain about that.



It's great to see that you are 100% in support of the vulgarity on this forum. Every time you click here it's showing just how much you love obscenity.

Keep on supporting the swearing Jimmy! Vote with your mouse - every click is a vote for less censorship!


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> I have read, and agree to abide by the Southern Maryland Community Forums rules."


 

This whole thread and your stance in it may have actual merit - *if* you actually gave a the tiniest impression that you're even remotely interested in following rules or showed the slightest nod to promoting responsible behavior.


As it is, it looks like you're simply throwing a hissy fit and grasping at straws in an attempt to foil people that you don't like.





So, boo-frickity-hoo, my heart bleeds for you.


----------



## mamatutu

Toxick said:


> This whole thread and your stance in it may have actual merit - *if* you actually gave a the tiniest impression that you're even remotely interested in following rules or showed the slightest nod to promoting responsible behavior.
> 
> 
> As it is, it looks like you're simply throwing a hissy fit and grasping at straws in an attempt to foil people that you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, boo-frickity-hoo, my heart bleeds for you.



You make a very good point.  It doesn't make sense that JPC is worried about rules on this forum because he didn't follow the rules of law in certain aspects of his life.  I wonder if he will now see the irony of this thread.  When I grow up, I want to be smart like you!!


----------



## Hank

JPCusick said:


> Yes I am certain about that.
> 
> It is said this way when anyone REGISTERS for the forum - below quote:
> ++++
> 
> "*In order to proceed, you must agree with the following rules:
> 
> Forum Rules
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> Although the administrators and moderators of Southern Maryland Community Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
> 
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> 
> The owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.*
> 
> I have read, and agree to abide by the Southern Maryland Community Forums rules."



I wanna do body shots of coconut rum off of your pale white reptilian tummy!!


----------



## kara teoke

stockgirl said:


> None of the 3 letter words are censored here.



If you use the right ones they are


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				JPCusick said:
			
		

> JPCusick said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Every person on the entire forum gave agreement NOT to use any dirty language, and we all need to start living up to our agreement - start doing as you agreed to do.*
> 
> 
> RoseRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am certain about that.
> 
> It is said this way when anyone REGISTERS for the forum - below quote:
> ++++
> 
> "*In order to proceed, you must agree with the following rules:
> 
> Forum Rules
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> Although the administrators and moderators of Southern Maryland Community Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
> 
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> 
> The owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.*
> 
> I have read, and agree to abide by the Southern Maryland Community Forums rules."
Click to expand...


If you worked this hard at a job instead of whining like a moron  you'd be a millionaire by now.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> Yes I am certain about that.
> 
> It is said this way when anyone REGISTERS for the forum - below quote:
> ++++
> 
> "*In order to proceed, you must agree with the following rules:
> 
> Forum Rules
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> Although the administrators and moderators of Southern Maryland Community Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
> 
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> 
> The owners of Southern Maryland Community Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.*
> 
> I have read, and agree to abide by the Southern Maryland Community Forums rules."



Keep it up Jimmy-boy...I think yr fawking gaining on your detractors. Serious sh## man...you be f##king some white folks up wit your bad sh##. Rock it, big boy!


----------



## cheezgrits

Credibility.

JPC has none, lecturing about following rules and having honor and morality.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> I wanna do body shots of coconut rum off of your pale white reptilian tummy!!



  You are so bad!!!


----------



## cheezgrits

Because JPC always follows the forum rules about posting in a community forum..

http://forums.somd.com/news-current-events/244794-get-ready-charges-against-zimmerman-folks-4.html#post4800945


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				cheezgrits said:
			
		

> Because JPC always follows the forum rules about posting in a community forum..
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/news-current-events/244794-get-ready-charges-against-zimmerman-folks-4.html#post4800945



JPC is gonna take someone out? Bahaha.


----------



## Hank

JPCusick said:


> That does show one point that this forum is a Company / a small business.
> 
> I remember some years ago when the Washington area News sources reported about the "St Mary's Today" newspaper being reported as a trashy newspaper down in the respectable rural St Mary's County area.
> 
> So what happens when the News reports about the SOMD.com having its "dirty Community forum" and they interview vrai and David as being responsible?
> 
> I am very certain what you "struggler44" and the other dirty mouth posters will say then - That you are just an anonymous person as "struggler44" and it is not your job and not your pay check and la-di-da because the forum is laced with obscenities and profanities.
> 
> Every person on the entire forum gave agreement NOT to use any dirty language, and we all need to start living up to our agreement - start doing as you agreed to do.
> 
> :shrug:



Seriously... What color are your areolas?


----------



## Merlin99

*So Jimmy*

Did the poll show the results you expected?


----------



## jetmonkey

JPCusick said:


> Every person has to agree to the forum rules at the time of registration.
> 
> Rules = Southern Maryland Community Forums - FAQ: Forum Rules, Guidelines, & Being Banned



You should go join one of the many forums created by other people who also don't like the way Vileblonde runs things. 

Maybe helpful people would post links to them in this thread?


----------



## warneckutz

jetmonkey said:


> You should go join one of the many forums created by other people who also don't like the way Vileblonde runs things.
> 
> Maybe helpful people would post links to them in this thread?





JP Cusick Runs Again


----------



## stockgirl

warneckutz said:


> JP Cusick Runs Again



Oh good lord. I'm not so sure that Vrai wants that free advertising.


----------



## Gilligan

warneckutz said:


> JP Cusick Runs Again



LMAO!.  Excellent.  That blog could go fawking viral...

Or not.


----------



## warneckutz

stockgirl said:


> Oh good lord. I'm not so sure that Vrai wants that free advertising.



Oh, f'real???  I should take it down then?


----------



## warneckutz

stockgirl said:


> Oh good lord. I'm not so sure that Vrai wants that free advertising.





Gilligan said:


> LMAO!.  Excellent.  That blog could go fawking viral...



  Too late


----------



## kara teoke

warneckutz said:


> JP Cusick Runs Again



wow, you're that bored?


----------



## warneckutz

kara teoke said:


> wow, you're that bored?



not at all... Just did a search to help out, it's what I found


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> not at all... Just did a search to help out, it's what I found



I appreciate it..that was full of win!


----------



## kara teoke

warneckutz said:


> not at all... Just did a search to help out, it's what I found



I thought it was yours because you asked if you should take it down.


----------



## warneckutz

thurley42 said:


> I appreciate it..that was full of win!






kara teoke said:


> I thought it was yours because you asked if you should take it down.



Ohhhh... Nah.  Just what you find when it's GOOGLE'd.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Toxick said:


> This whole thread and your stance in it may have actual merit - *if* you actually gave a the tiniest impression that you're even remotely interested in following rules or showed the slightest nod to promoting responsible behavior.



This has nothing to do with me. The rules are not my rules. And I myself do comply with the rules, as I never ever post any profanity online.

And I confess everything about me, as it is my real identity, I really went to prison and I still hate the evil Child Support.

Why not the dirty mouth just confess that they do break the rules? and maybe even change the rules? and confess that this is just a dirty Community Forum? 



Toxick said:


> As it is, it looks like you're ... grasping at straws in an attempt to foil people that you don't like.



It is true that I do not like any person who post dirty words onto a public forum, and if you see that as me trying to "foil people" who do post obscenities - then that accusation I accept with pride.

I see this as not to "foil" the dirty mouth posters here, but because I want to respect this forum and I want the forum to hold the high ground.

The persons here who do post profanity and obscenities are the ones who are doing damage to this forum.

This website is a small business, and it is no one's place to trash it.

Obviously others here do not care about the status of this forum or else they would not be posting their dirty ideas onto this website.

Their immature language will kill the goose that lays the golden eggs.

What it really is are the forum bullies and punks who must think their dirty words do some how make them to look macho and cool and see it as mature when it is not.

:shrug:


----------



## struggler44

RoseRed said:


> bedraggled, befouled, begrimed, bemired, besmirched, black, blackened, cruddy, dingy, draggled, dusty, filthy, foul, grimy, grotty, grubby, grungy, mucky, muddy, nasty, smudged, smutty, soiled, sordid, stained, sullied, unclean, uncleanly, contaminated, defiled, germy, impure, polluted, tainted; insanitary, uncleaned, unsanitary, unsterile, unsterilized, unwashed; greasy, gunky; chaotic, cluttered, confused, disarranged, disarrayed, disheveled (or dishevelled), disordered, jumbled, littered, messed, messy, muddled, mussed, mussy, rumpled, scruffy, sloppy, slovenly, unkempt, untidy; raunchy, scuzzy [slang], shabby, skanky [slang], sleazy, squalid; collied [chiefly British dialect], crocked [dialect], fuliginous, sooty



one more......plain ####ing _trashy_


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> This has nothing to do with me.



au contraire, you thick POS. This thread and everything in it has everything to do with you. You intended that it would...you started it.

BTW..love that blog about ya. You musta be so proud...


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> I want to respect this forum and I want the forum to hold the high ground.:



  You should do stand up comedy. Oh wait..that was rude of me, wasn't it? Can you stand up? Sorry for any inadvertent "handicapped joke". No hard feelings, right?


----------



## stockgirl

JPCusick said:


> I still hate the evil Child Support.



01111001 01101111 01110101 0100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 0100000 01100001 01101110 0100000 01101001 01100100 01101001 01101111 01110100

Or if that's too high tech for you:

968*273*26*43468!


----------



## Hank

stockgirl said:


> 01111001 01101111 01110101 0100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 0100000 01100001 01101110 0100000 01101001 01100100 01101001 01101111 01110100
> 
> or if that's too high tech for you:
> 
> 968*273*26*43468!



8675309


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> What it really is are the forum bullies and punks who must think their dirty words do some how make them to look macho and cool and see it as mature when it is not.
> 
> :shrug:



Cool and mature is dodging work, scamming working people for their tax dollars and not paying child support, right?


----------



## JPCusick

*Response.*



struggler44 said:


> [ censored ]



I say that post means that your vote on the survey is "#11 To hell with the forum rules." 

Of course that also votes for #2 and #4 too.

It is "Multiple Choice Poll" so you do get all 3 votes.


----------



## Gilligan

But isn't it funny which repsonse is leading?



> #5 The dirty words are okay because they irritate JPC.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Gilligan said:


> But isn't it funny which repsonse is leading?
> 
> #5 The dirty words are okay because they irritate JPC.



I see it as also noteworthy that the second place is number 9, in that lying and a dirty mouth goes together so perfectly - as dirty mouth liar.

If we take what you say accurately then those that voted for #5 are saying that they do it just to harass me which is another violation of forum rules as being a forum bully and misusing the obscenities to harass people on the forum.

Of course it is not like that is some secret reveled, but just that the admittance of such guilt is an ounce of truth here.

But really this sort of stuff is more than simply a matter of RULES especially when the rules mean nothing, as this is more a matter of human decency, in that a discussion forum is meant to be a place where any person can discuss different opinions and different subjects in some sort of considerate way, instead of having the forum dominated by calling names and personal attacks.

As if people on this forum can not have a discussion without some one injecting their dirt into every subject and every thread.

:shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> As if people on this forum can not have a discussion without some one injecting their dirt into every subject and every thread.
> 
> :



Inorite?  The rude fawkers. Some people are sofa king we Todd did.

I especially hate it when they interrupt you in the middle of one of your thoughtful discourses on race relations.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



vraiblonde said:


> Is this about the post where someone said "lmfao" and you found it objectionable and profane?



It seems that I must add this posting / thread as a more specific example of what is going down.

Link here = http://forums.somd.com/share-joke/258067-catholic-nun.html

That one is not some acronym as that one is truly ugly and vulgar.

And that one was NOT put there to irritate me.

I say why not let some one else do the moderating? or help you do it? instead of letting that happen to this forum.

I myself will volunteer to do the moderation for free, because the forum-bullies have no power over me or against me.

And I could do it anonymously under another name so to keep the opposition content.


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> I say why not let some one else do the moderating? or help you do it? instead of letting that happen to this forum.
> 
> I myself will volunteer to do the moderation for free, *because the forum-bullies have no power over me or against me*.



  What a tool.

*Maybe in the forum... *


----------



## Hank

JPCusick said:


> I myself will volunteer to do the moderation for free, because the forum-bullies have no power over me or against me.
> 
> And I could do it anonymously under another name so to keep the opposition content.



That is very pro-active of ya, JP! Finally looking for a job!


----------



## warneckutz

Hank said:


> That is very pro-active of ya, JP! Finally looking for a job!






No charity work... he needs to get paid... so he can contribute to others like so many have had to for his worthless ass.


----------



## PrepH4U

JPCusick said:


> It seems that I must add this posting / thread as a more specific example of what is going down.
> 
> Link here = http://forums.somd.com/share-joke/258067-catholic-nun.html
> 
> That one is not some acronym as that one is truly ugly and vulgar.
> 
> And that one was NOT put there to irritate me.
> 
> I say why not let some one else do the moderating? or help you do it? instead of letting that happen to this forum.
> 
> I myself will volunteer to do the moderation for free, because the forum-bullies have no power over me or against me.
> 
> And I could do it anonymously under another name so to keep the opposition content.



Did you also try to take over the Baltimore forum? Perhaps that is the real reason they banned you? :shrug:
You do realize this is a free enterprise operation correct? May I suggest you start your own company and have at it. OR
Perhaps you might volunteer your services to the many corporations/organizations out there that may need your help.


----------



## RoseRed

PrepH4U said:


> Did you also try to take over the Baltimore forum? Perhaps that is the real reason they banned you? :shrug:
> You do realize this is a free enterprise operation correct? May I suggest you start your own company and have at it. OR
> Perhaps you might *volunteer *your services to the many corporations/organizations out there that may need your help.



According to him, that would be slavery.


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> What a tool.
> 
> *Maybe in the forum... *



Do you think he hides in his mom's basement?  Bates Motel style?


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> Link here = http://forums.somd.com/share-joke/258067-catholic-nun.html
> 
> :



  Thanks Jimmy! I woulda missed that one otherwise.

Say..you read this story yet?

Breaking: Ramadan Insensitivity Caused ‘Green-on-Blue’ Shooting of SECDEF | The Duffel Blog


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> I myself will volunteer to do the moderation for free, because the forum-bullies have no power over me or against me.
> 
> And I could do it anonymously under another name so to keep the opposition content.


 

HAH.



The day *you* moderate my speech - or *anything* I do - is the day God takes me off of this earth.


----------



## Hank

Toxick said:


> HAH.
> 
> 
> 
> The day *you* moderate my speech - or *anything* I do - is the day God takes me off of this earth.



The only thing JP is capable of moderating is his daily bowel movement and I actually question his ability to do that on his own!


----------



## struggler44

JPCusick said:


> It seems that I must add this posting / thread as a more specific example of what is going down.
> 
> Link here = http://forums.somd.com/share-joke/258067-catholic-nun.html
> 
> That one is not some acronym as that one is truly ugly and vulgar.
> 
> And that one was NOT put there to irritate me.
> 
> I say why not let some one else do the moderating? or help you do it? instead of letting that happen to this forum.
> 
> *I myself will volunteer to do the moderation for free, because the forum-bullies have no power over me or against me.
> 
> And I could do it anonymously under another name so to keep the opposition content.*



Lookout....Jimmy's going in SSM! 

supersecretmode


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> The only thing JP is capable of moderating is his daily bowel movement and I actually question his ability to do that on his own!



Ya think he spray paints that too?


----------



## Hank

Gilligan said:


> Ya think he spray paints that too?



finger paints


----------



## JPCusick

*Response.*



PrepH4U said:


> Did you also try to take over the Baltimore forum?
> 
> You do realize this is a free enterprise operation correct?



I can go back to that Baltimore forum if I wanted to, and I am not trying to take over here or there.

If "Vrai" would let me help in Moderating this forum then I would simply enforce the rules and nothing else.

It is just a matter of cleaning up the garbage and nothing else.

I do not object to people following me online and criticizing me as I even have hateful websites created about me and that is okay, but profanity and ugly obscenities are a totally different matter. 

We never see such dirt in the Enterprise Newspaper, or over at the BayNet, and once this forum becomes known for its dirty-community then that identity will stick just as it did to the old extinct "St Mary's Today" news.

At least I offer a realistic way of fixing the dysfunction.

:shrug:


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> I can go back to that Baltimore forum if I wanted to, and I am not trying to take over here or there.
> 
> *If "Vrai" would let me help in Moderating this forum then I would simply enforce the rules and nothing else.*
> 
> It is just a matter of cleaning up the garbage and nothing else.
> 
> I do not object to people following me online and criticizing me as I even have hateful websites created about me and that is okay, but profanity and ugly obscenities are a totally different matter.
> 
> We never see such dirt in the Enterprise Newspaper, or over at the BayNet, and once this forum becomes known for its dirty-community then that identity will stick just as it did to the old extinct "St Mary's Today" news.
> 
> At least I offer a realistic way of fixing the dysfunction.
> 
> :shrug:



You are joking, right?  I can see that happening. 

Oh, I thought you were leaving here.

Why is it that you and maybe a couple of other people think it's dirty here?  There's always the little red X in the top right corner.  Click it, see what happens.


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> If "Vrai" would let me help in Moderating this forum then I would simply enforce the rules and nothing else.


 
Because you're *all about* the rules, right?



*HAH!*





JPCusick said:


> It is just a matter of cleaning up the garbage and nothing else.


 

Real easy way to clean up the garbage in here.



There's a red X in the upper right-hand of your screen.



Click that.
Problem solved.




For all of us.


----------



## RoseRed

JPCusick said:


> I can go back to that Baltimore forum if I wanted to, and I am not trying to take over here or there.
> 
> If "Vrai" would let me help in Moderating this forum then I would simply enforce the rules and nothing else.
> 
> It is just a matter of cleaning up the garbage and nothing else.
> 
> I do not object to people following me online and criticizing me as I even have hateful websites created about me and that is okay, but profanity and ugly obscenities are a totally different matter.
> 
> We never see such dirt in the Enterprise Newspaper, or over at the BayNet, and once this forum becomes known for its dirty-community then that identity will stick just as it did to the old extinct "St Mary's Today" news.
> 
> At least I offer a realistic way of fixing the dysfunction.
> 
> :shrug:



And how do you plan on fixing it?


----------



## slotpuppy

Bay_Kat said:


> You are joking, right?  I can see that happening.
> 
> Oh, I thought you were leaving here.
> 
> Why is it that you and maybe a couple of other people think it's dirty here?  There's always the little red X in the top right corner.  Click it, see what happens.



My X is white in a red box. So if you cant find the red X JP, look for the white X in the red box and click it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

slotpuppy said:


> My X is white in a red box. So if you cant find the red X JP, look for the white X in the red box and click it.



my bad, you're right, have to be specific for ol' JP.


----------



## slotpuppy

Bay_Kat said:


> my bad, you're right, have to be specific for ol' JP.



Yea, JP is not the brightest bulb on the tree.


----------



## Gilligan

slotpuppy said:


> Yea, JP is not the brightest bulb on the tree.



..not coloring with a full pack of crayons

..not landing with his tray table all the way up

..not the sharpest knife in the drawer



Next poster..


----------



## Bay_Kat

warneckutz said:


> JP Cusick Runs Again



Someone should take a good long look at that, the man is nuts and should be locked away.


----------



## slotpuppy

Bay_Kat said:


> Someone should take a good long look at that, the man is nuts and should be locked away.



He cant be locked away because he will get "butt raped" again and hurt his back more. Thats what happened before.


----------



## Bay_Kat

slotpuppy said:


> He cant be locked away because he will get "butt raped" again and hurt his back more. Thats what happened before.



I was talking more of a mental institution.  A sane person would not spout the craziness he does on his home page, and he's talking about cleaning up garbage, that's all his home page is.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



RoseRed said:


> And how do you plan on fixing it?



It really would be difficult to stop the trashing by the forum bullies and it would take a while - like maybe a week or a month at most.

The profanities and obscenities simply must be deleted ASAP.

Link = 25 Forum Posting Etiquette Tips - TopTenREVIEWS

Link 2 = What is Forum Etiquette?

"Vrai" simply can not take control now that she has lost it, because she does not have the healthy boundaries on her self so surely she can not put the needed boundaries onto others here. 

The "Catholic Nun" thread is a perfect example where the so-called "joke" is an insult to religion, it is offensive to Catholics and to Muslims, it is vulgar and ugly, along with inappropriate language, but it does not get censored or deleted because this forum does not want to offend the "DoWhat" poster person.

We here can offend our entire community but do not censor that "DoWhat" poster person as they do not want to offend "DoWhat".

I say that "DoWhat" is a second registration identity for some other regular poster on here, but we do not know if it is a Man or Woman or some transvestite or whatever because "DoWhat" hides their real identity behind that anonymous name and then posting their *dirty trash* as like done there.

So this forum has now lowered it self below the level of the old "St Mary's Today" trash newspaper.

I actually have a type of experience in this stuff because I use to be a "Maintenance Inspector" at the Calvert Cliffs Nuclear Power Plant, so I use to walk around inspecting the workers to see if the jobs were being done correctly by the rules, and that they were working safely, so I was one of the enforcers of the laws there.

This forum now needs some one who is strong enough to confront the bullies and to enforce decent rules, and I do know most of the people on this board as to who is trashy and who are respectable, so I see myself as the only one who could truly get the job done right.

Otherwise this forum will stand in a rightful place of dishonor, and when it finally fails the decent people in Southern Maryland will celebrate its end.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> It really would be difficult to stop the trashing by the forum bullies and it would take a while - like maybe a week or a month at most.



JPC, does someone have a gun to your head forcing you to read the forums?  Seriously, if it bothers you so much, don't read it.  I never saw you complain about this until you came out of the politics forums.  Maybe you should stick to those or just click log out and don't read the forums at all.  

I find your web page very offensive, but all I did was click the x and poof,  bye bye, I didn't have to read that garbage anymore and by the way, you should be locked away in a mental institution for the things you say there, it puts the stuff here to shame.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> Otherwise this forum will stand in a rightful place of dishonor, and when it finally fails the decent people in Southern Maryland will celebrate its end.
> :



Why don't you take the lead on this? You leave now and go start preparing for a seriously kickazz celebration and all the rest of us fawkers will come join you soon.


----------



## drivingdaisy

*Harry Potter Puppet Pals "Wizard Swear Words"*

I can't think of "bad language" without thinking of this video.

Warning there are bad words, not curse words. It is rated PG-13 for "Language and boyish attitude"

Dumbledore's rant near the end is the best.


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> so I see myself as the only one who could truly get the job done right.


 

Well - aren't you just Mr. Fabulous.

Sounds to me like you got it all figured out... so here's what you do:

You go and you learn how to design a website. You think up a cool name for it, and then you scrape together some capital to fire up a web server or two, and then register a domain and all the fun stuff that it takes to get a website going. Then you put your website on those servers and you make up a whole bunch of rules that you think would make your website classy, unique and a fun place to be. Then you watch the money pile up like leaves in November.

Next you celebrate your newfound wealth and success with some champagne and a nice tall chilled glass of shut-up juice and stop telling other people how to run their business.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bay_Kat said:


> I was talking more of a mental institution.  A sane person would not spout the craziness he does on his home page, and he's talking about cleaning up garbage, that's all his home page is.



Sadly many needy mentally ill people are on the streets due to there not being enough funding allocated for treatments centers and supervised patient care facilities.  He can be crazy yet have the right to live among you in society because he hasn't threatened or harmed anyone seriously enough to be locked up 24/7.


----------



## struggler44

JPCusick said:


> ....
> I actually have a type of experience in this stuff because I use to be a "Maintenance Inspector" at the Calvert Cliffs Nuclear Power Plant, so I use to walk around inspecting the workers to see if the jobs were being done correctly by the rules, and that they were working safely, so I was one of the enforcers of the laws there.



Jimmy, This must have been in your pre-scumbag stage as I am 100% certain you could not get a security clearance to set foot on power plant property, not even as a sanitation specialist....


----------



## Whyno

*Wtf?*

WTF is up with him himself?  Kill it, kill it with fire!  If I have to read one more double pronoun from that waste of oxygen, I may have to shoot my myself!


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> This forum now needs some one who is strong enough to confront the bullies and to enforce decent rules, and I do know most of the people on this board as to who is trashy and who are respectable, so I see myself as the only one who could truly get the job done right.



You're too damn lazy to get a job, let alone talk about one.  You've long since expired.  You should try and redeem yourself by holding a "public" forum - tell everyone where you'll be campaining - maybe you can get a fancy spot in an aisle in the back of Wal-Mart... lets see how that goes.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Toxick said:


> Well - aren't you just Mr. Fabulous.
> 
> Sounds to me like you got it all figured out... so here's what you do:
> 
> You go and you learn how to design a website. You think up a cool name for it, and then you scrape together some capital to fire up a web server or two, and then register a domain and all the fun stuff that it takes to get a website going. Then you put your website on those servers and you make up a whole bunch of rules that you think would make your website classy, unique and a fun place to be. Then you watch the money pile up like leaves in November.
> 
> Next you celebrate your newfound wealth and success with some champagne and a nice tall chilled glass of shut-up juice and stop telling other people how to run their business.



I am not saying anything against this website or this forum, as I am respectful of it here.

My complaint is simply against those people on here who trash and degrade this forum by posting their ugly ignorant obscenities and profanity.

I say people like your self need to create your own website and forum where you all can spew out your dirt onto your own business and wallow in your own slime, instead of trashing and degrading this place where you have no right.

Link chivalry = The Impossible Dream-Man of La Mancha - YouTube

I am the only one here openly trying to protect this place.


----------



## Hank

JPCusick said:


> I am not saying anything against this website or this forum, as I am respectful of it here.
> 
> My complaint is simply against those people on here who trash and degrade this forum by posting their ugly ignorant obscenities and profanity.
> 
> I say people like your self need to create your own website and forum where you all can spew out your dirt onto your own business and wallow in your own slime, instead of trashing and degrading this place where you have no right.
> 
> Link chivalry = The Impossible Dream-Man of La Mancha - YouTube
> 
> I am the only one here openly trying to protect this place.



This "place" has been fine for many years without your "help", dick.


----------



## warneckutz

Hank said:


> This "place" has been fine for many years without your "help", dick.


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> It really would be difficult to stop the trashing by the forum bullies and it would take a while - like maybe a week or a month at most.



Be thankful the bullying towards you is only on the "forum"


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> My complaint is simply against those people on here who trash and degrade this forum by posting their ugly ignorant obscenities and profanity.
> 
> :



Amen!


----------



## Lurk

I want to  know how to find all these "Anti-JPC" websites he talks about.


----------



## cheezgrits

Lurk said:


> I want to  know how to find all these "Anti-JPC" websites he talks about.



Google JP Cussick...look for one that has runsagain in the title


----------



## Bay_Kat

cheezgrits said:


> Google JP Cussick...look for one that has runsagain in the title



Senior Dating & Sexuality General Discussions at DailyStrength: Hi.


----------



## Lurk

Bay_Kat said:


> Senior Dating & Sexuality General Discussions at DailyStrength: Hi.



JPC is Bookie?  The AV is familiar and he does post from the library.


----------



## Bay_Kat

> The reality is that most if not all Women do not know how to raise a child.
> 
> In human beings it is the father that raises the children and that is why children with the Mom usually grows up dysfunctional or lacking in maturity.
> 
> And a step-father does not fill the role of the real biological father because the biological counts immensely.
> 
> The Mom is still important and mothers do have a role in the children's upbringing, but the Mom and no one else can not substitute for the real Dad.
> 
> Women do not have the fathering instincts in them, just as Men do not have the mothering instincts.



Baltimore Sun talk forum - View Single Post - Md. Senate passes first update to child support guidelines in two decades

This is like a train wreck, the man is crazy.


----------



## warneckutz

Bay_Kat said:


> Baltimore Sun talk forum - View Single Post - Md. Senate passes first update to child support guidelines in two decades
> 
> This is like a train wreck, the man is crazy.



Well, his mom didn't know how to raise him, obviously.  Slap 'em both.


----------



## Bay_Kat

warneckutz said:


> Well, his mom didn't know how to raise him, obviously.  Slap 'em both.



So, because his mom was a loser, he thinks no woman knows how to raise a child. Interesting.


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> I am not saying anything against this website or this forum


 
No, of course not.

Just the people in it.

And the way its ran.


----------



## slotpuppy

Bay_Kat said:


> So, because his mom was a loser, he thinks no woman knows how to raise a child. Interesting.



What a POS- That stands for piece of s**t if you didnt know JP.


----------



## warneckutz

Toxick said:


> No, of course not.
> 
> Just the people in it.
> 
> And the way its ran.



JPC will hide behind his keyboard.  He's a coward in every sense.  And when he posts moronic crap people jump on it then he cries about "bullies".


----------



## Bay_Kat

warneckutz said:


> JPC will hide behind his keyboard.  He's a coward in every sense.  And when he posts moronic crap people jump on it then he cries about "bullies".



With all the stuff he posted on his blog, the dating site and the other forum, he should be embarrassed to even post here.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



warneckutz said:


> Be thankful the bullying towards you is only on the "forum"



As I already said - the forum bullies have no power over me, link.

The bullies damage the validity of this forum - certainly yes, but they do nothing to me.

Other people here bow to the bullies - but not I.

IMO, the bullies here are just childish and immature people who have no real substance. Their dirty words and obscenities are the only weapons they have here.

:shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

It's OK, Booky. We believe you. atonhead:


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> As I already said - the forum bullies have no power over me, link.
> 
> The bullies damage the validity of this forum - certainly yes, but they do nothing to me.
> 
> Other people here bow to the bullies - but not I.
> 
> IMO, the bullies here are just childish and immature people who have no real substance. Their dirty words and obscenities are the only weapons they have here.
> 
> :shrug:



So dirty words bother you, but what about the women you degrade, or the people you offend with your racist comments.  I've read some of the garbage on your blog and to me it sounds like you view all women as prostitutes and you believe women don't know how to raise children.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Bay_Kat said:


> So dirty words bother you, but what about the women you degrade, or the people you offend with your racist comments.  I've read some of the garbage on your blog and to me it sounds like you view all women as prostitutes and you believe women don't know how to raise children.



You are just giving vague generality statements which do not represent my beliefs or my opinions.

And no one gets to interpret my words to mean some thing other than what I specifically said or posted.

As to my "blog" then I really do not have any blog, even though I have tried in years past to start a few blogs they never amounted to anything.

And I deny ever degrading Women as I have a truly high regard for the female gender and never ever would I say anything to degrade women as a whole. There are many Women who do degrade them self and for those I truly sympathize and usually I try to defend them as misguided.

Now I will insult white-men as a whole since I am included as one of them and I when see we all deserve it.

As to my racial comments that offend racist white folk then I take pride in doing that - and rightly so.

And Women are wrong in raising their children without the child's true God given natural father, and that is a severe wrong done to the children.

Back to this thread subject - then I do not see why anyone on this forum can not discuss any such thing as racial and gender issues or even discuss about how terrible I am without using profanity or obscenities.

:shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> or even discuss about how terrible I am without using profanity or obscenities.
> :



Because you are sofa king we todd did, Jimmy. That's why.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Toxick said:


> No, of course not.
> 
> Just the people in it.
> 
> And the way its ran.



The sad state of Dulcinea.

That means you are likened to the dirty ignorant riff-raff and rabble.

Link = Man of La Mancha - Dulcinea (1972) - YouTube


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> The sad state of Dulcinea.
> 
> That means you are likened to the dirty ignorant riff-raff and rabble.
> 
> Link = Man of La Mancha - Dulcinea (1972) - YouTube



I'm sure Tox is in tears after that blistering personal attack.


Or maybe not.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Gilligan said:


> I'm sure Tox is in tears after that blistering personal attack.



You could call that as a personal attack, but I do not see it that way.

Toxick and I are actually discussing this thread subject (an odd thing here I know), so my posting is clarifying the subject between Tox and myself as a part of the subject discussion.

Plus I said that it made him "like" (likened to) the riff raff and rabble which is a nice way of NOT being personal in a discussion.

Compare mine to other comments posted just in this thread where they post things like "shut up" and "your stupid" without talking about the thread subject then those are the real personal attacks without any merit. 

Between me an Tox - he is the one who supports the misuse of dirty words, as like does you too, onto this public community forum, so there is legitimacy in me calling him as like the riff raff and rabble against Dulcinea too.


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> You could call that as a personal attack, but I do not see it that way.


 
I don't care if it was a personal attack or not. As I've said before, I've been on the internet for a very long time, and I've been a part of many groups with attitudes ranging from sickeningly sweet to brutal hostility, populated by people with writing skills ranging from incoherence to literary mastery. 

In other words, I've been called worse by better people. .


I'm more disturbed by the fact that you felt the need to provide a link to the definition of the word "rabble", and a link explaining your reference to Dulcinea as if I'm some kind of illiterate simpleton, when I do not believe I've done anything to merit that sort of contempt.



JPCusick said:


> Between me an Tox - he is the one who supports the misuse of dirty words


 
I most certainly do not.





I do not support the misuse of dirty words. I do not support the misuse of any word - a fact of which you should be painfully aware by now.

I support the *proper* use of dirty words. 

I've said it before, and I'm sure I'll say it again. There are many subtle layers of nuance that cannot be adequately conveyed without the use of profanity.


However, like the rest of our wonderful language, it should be used in the manner for which it is intended.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bottom line, JPC, most people like it here, the ones that don't know how to leave most of the time.  You can't change it, and you don't like it, you should be one of the ones to leave.


----------



## cheezgrits

JPC, you should worry less about other's use of "dirty words" and concentrate on your use of proper English words and sentences.

Just because you can string together a bunch of words into a long sentence does not make you smart.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Toxick said:


> I've been called worse by better people.



I bet that I have been called worse things then you have.

But NOT from better people, as you might have me beat in that regard.



Toxick said:


> I'm more disturbed by the fact that you felt the need to provide a link to the definition of the word "rabble", and a link explaining your reference to Dulcinea as if I'm some kind of illiterate simpleton, when I do not believe I've done anything to merit that sort of contempt.



I put stuff into my postings which are meant for everyone and NOT just for your self.

That is because this forum is visible to the public view including my own home town here in southern MD, and so I figure and expect that my posting need to be given the correct meaning for my words, including the video of Dulcinea.

My posting might be directed at you - but it is intended for a wider audience.

This really is the same reason why I object to using the dirty language, because if it was a private conversation between just you and I - then I would be less sensitive to the dirty words. 

This forum being under public scrutiny is important and significant to me, and as such the specific words and their meanings do matter a lot.

Even some Woman like "Bay_Kat" deserves our consideration, even if she might post dirty words herself then still I am not to ever post such words in her view, nor in front of any other Lady here.

I do not see the profanity and obscenities as being just the rules - no, it is a demonstration of our own character.


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> I bet that I have been called worse things then you have.
> 
> 
> I do not see the profanity and obscenities as being just the rules - no, it is a demonstration of our own character.



You've definitely been called worse, ya dumbass. 

You can't talk about "character", you have none.  You should be thankful you're on a forum via the internet, I doubt you'd get more than a few words out before someone shut your mouth for you.


----------



## LuckyMe143

JPCusick said:


> I bet that I have been called worse things then you have.
> 
> But NOT from better people, as you might have me beat in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> I put stuff into my postings which are meant for everyone and NOT just for your self.
> 
> That is because this forum is visible to the public view including my own home town here in southern MD, and so I figure and expect that my posting need to be given the correct meaning for my words, including the video of Dulcinea.
> 
> My posting might be directed at you - but it is intended for a
> 
> This really is the same reason why I object to using the dirty language, because if it was a private conversation between just you and I - then I would be less sensitive to the dirty words.
> 
> This forum being under public scrutiny is important and significant to me, and as such the specific words and their meanings do matter a lot.
> 
> Even some Woman like "Bay_Kat" deserves our consideration, even if she might post dirty words herself then still I am not to ever post such words in her view, nor in front of any other Lady here.
> 
> I do not see the profanity and obscenities as being just the rules - no, it is a demonstration of our own character.




Is child support a bad word/s?


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



LuckyMe143 said:


> Is child support a bad word/s?



The Child Support system and its ideology are evil and ignorant, but the words are not dirty or profane or anything negative.

It does seem to me that one big reason for the inappropriate language is because of people functioning around a 3rd grade level here.


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> The Child Support system and its ideology are evil and ignorant, but the words are not dirty or profane or anything negative.
> 
> It does seem to me that one big reason for the inappropriate language is because of people functioning around a 3rd grade level here.



You may get beat down on the playground one day too


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> I bet that I have been called worse things then you have.


 


Possibly, but unlikey. Unless you've spent any amount of time on Usenet, or 4chan. People there can be viscious. Not like the Shiny Happy People Forums around here.





JPCusick said:


> I do not see the profanity and obscenities as being just the rules - no, it is a demonstration of our own character.


 

I disagree. I do not see the use of profanity, in and of itself, as a demonstration of character. When used clumsily or as a replacement for a robust vocabulary, it can show a lack of education, writing talent, or overall brain-power.

When used properly it can magify, intensify, add flavor and rhythm to otherwise dry text.

In neither case do I see its use as an indicator of a Bad Person.

But some people are unaccustomed to it (although, how anyone on the internet can be unaccustomed to it is beyond me), and/or they just don't like it. Unfortunately, that's not my problem. I talk how I talk and I write how I write. There's an ignore button and I do not begrudge anyone its liberal use.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Toxick said:


>



Well is not that just wonderful of you.

Perhaps you need to be given some proper award as the most conscientious gutter talker on the entire forum.

If only other persons here could be as magnanimous as you claim to be.


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> Well is not that just wonderful of you.


 


And for America.





Now, piss off if you don't like it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> Well is not that just wonderful of you.
> 
> Perhaps you need to be given some proper award as the most conscientious gutter talker on the entire forum.
> 
> If only other persons here could be as magnanimous as you claim to be.



You're still here and still complaining.  That can only mean one thing, you really like it, but you want everyone to think you don't.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> If only other persons here could be as magnanimous as you claim to be.



Hey f-wad...what am I?..a fawking potted plant? I am much more magnanimous than that Toxick arsehole is...guaran-fawking-tee ya. He can be sofa king we todd did, ya know what I mean?


----------



## cheezgrits

Can we pool in and buy english classes for Jimmy? If I have to see one more double pronoun or fragmented sentence from him, I swear....


----------



## cheezgrits

JPCusick said:


> The Child Support system and its ideology are evil and ignorant, but the words are not dirty or profane or anything negative.
> 
> It does seem to me that one big reason for the inappropriate language is because of people functioning around a 3rd grade level here.



1. Pretty sure the children that receive child support would disagree.

2. Your assessment of 3rd grade level here is obviously based on your writing skills.

Please stop using double pronouns. Seriously.


----------



## Gilligan

cheezgrits said:


> Can we pool in and buy english classes for Jimmy? .



I'm pretty sure it's too late for him.


----------



## terbear1225

JPCusick said:


> The Child Support system and its ideology are evil and ignorant, but the words are not dirty or profane or anything negative.
> 
> It does seem to me that one big reason for the inappropriate language is because of people functioning around a 3rd grade level here.



You hit 3rd grade at about 15, right?  Did you ever get past 3rd grade?


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> *The Child Support system and its ideology are evil and ignorant,* but the words are not dirty or profane or anything negative.
> 
> It does seem to me that one big reason for the inappropriate language is because of people functioning around a 3rd grade level here.



Not negative?  Tell that to the single moms who can't support their kids.  Idiot, if you father a child, be prepared to pay for that child.


----------



## JPCusick

*Response.*



Toxick said:


> And for America.
> 
> 
> 
> [ censored ]



The very first-place prize is awarded to you. 

Yours is superior based on your sincerity.

You are the dirty-talking winner.

 



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




Bay_Kat said:


> You're still here and still complaining.  That can only mean one thing, you really like it, but you want everyone to think you don't.



I see this more as a discussion and not so much as a complaining, so to me "liking it or not liking it" is irrelevant to me.

It seems to me that others fail to see the seriousness of the transgression.

Getting people to act (and speak) as savages is easier to do, while raising the standard above that divide is a much more enjoyable way to go. 



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




cheezgrits said:


> Please stop using double pronouns. Seriously.



You would be wise to start learning from my example instead of criticizing.

My language used is very governed.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> The very first-place prize is awarded to you.
> 
> Yours is superior based on your sincerity.
> 
> You are the dirty-talking winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this more as a discussion and not so much as a complaining, so *to me* "liking it or not liking it" is irrelevant *to me*.
> 
> It seems to me that others fail to see the seriousness of the transgression.
> 
> Getting people to act (and speak) as savages is easier to do, while raising the standard above that divide is a much more enjoyable way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be wise to start learning from my example instead of criticizing.
> 
> *My language used is very governed*.



You should go back to school, pick up where you left off in 5th grade.


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> You are the dirty-talking winner.


 

I haven't had an orthodox career, and I've wanted more than anything to have your respect. 


The first time I didn't feel it.


But this time I feel it!

And I can't deny the fact that you like me, right now, *you like me*!


----------



## cheezgrits

JPCusick said:


> You would be wise to start learning from my example instead of criticizing.
> 
> *My language used is very governed.*



Thanks for making my point for me.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Toxick said:


> I haven't had an orthodox career, and I've wanted more than anything to have your respect.
> 
> The first time I didn't feel it.
> 
> But this time I feel it!
> 
> And I can't deny the fact that you like me, right now, *you like me*!



I do have a high respect for you ever since I first started posting on this forum when I first ran for election in 2006. At that time it was you that posted a defense against a certain wrongful deed going on and I do not forget things like that. So ever after I have kept you in my high regard.

In fact if I did not feel that high regard for you then I would not get so blasted angry at you when you defend the indefensible.



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




JPCusick said:


> My language used is very governed.
> 
> 
> cheezgrits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making my point for me.
Click to expand...


There are reasons that I post the words in that way - and you would need to give me some simple consideration to empathize.

I try to be accurate and truthful in my words which requires from me to use extra words.

As like in that case (the sentence above) when I speak in real life then I use profanity myself and I do speak with dirty language, so I control that defect in writing the post for this forum, which means that my speaking language is not quite right while *my language used here is better governed*. As such I am trying NOT to be a real life hypocrite.

The words that I use in my postings are important to me - even if they are not so well versed to you.


----------



## cheezgrits

JPCusick said:


> There are reasons that I post the words in that way - and you would need to give me some simple consideration to empathize.
> 
> I try to be accurate and truthful in my words which requires from me to use extra words.
> 
> As like in that case (the sentence above) when I speak in real life then I use profanity myself and I do speak with dirty language, so I control that defect in writing the post for this forum, which means that my speaking language is not quite right while *my language used here is better governed*. As such I am trying NOT to be a real life hypocrite.
> 
> The words that I use in my postings are important to me - even if they are not so well versed to you.



I'm not sure what you just tried to say, but I'll leave at this. If you are going to post and try to portray yourself as someone more enlightened, smarter, well versed and with an air of superiority, then you need to have that grasp of the English language and it's common correct use. If you are going to write like you speak and at your current intelligence level, that's fine...most people can respect that. But when someone tries to write or speak on an intelligence level higher than what they actually possess, it makes you look dumber, not smarter. Remember, it's the message, not the words you are trying to get across.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



cheezgrits said:


> I'm not sure what you just tried to say, but I'll leave at this. If you are going to post and try to portray yourself as someone more enlightened, smarter, well versed and with an air of superiority, then you need to have that grasp of the English language and it's common correct use. If you are going to write like you speak and at your current intelligence level, that's fine...most people can respect that. But when someone tries to write or speak on an intelligence level higher than what they actually possess, it makes you look dumber, not smarter. Remember, it's the message, not the words you are trying to get across.



I got to say that I do not agree with any of that, and I see that as a strategy for remaining inferior.

It reminds me of the old stories about Abe Lincoln, in that he was teased and insulted because he wanted more-so to read his books instead of working in the fields.

If anyone acts nice then they are nice, and if one acts better than they are better, and every person has to start from the bottom and then move up.

As to my own language here then I repeat - you would be wise to learn from the example instead of criticizing it.

Plus I said that I do NOT write as I speak, because I speak with the dirty words but I restrain myself from writing the dirty words.

And your last line (in red) is simply wrong, in that the words must be correct or else the message simply can not be delivered correctly.

It was said of General Grant during the racist rebellion that one of his best attributes was that the messages he sent to his officers were written in such a clear wording that his orders would be followed without the confusion of others who wrote poorly.

Link = ALWD | Legal Communication & Rhetoric: JALWD | Current Issues | Fall 2012 | Julie A. Oseid


----------



## Bay_Kat

So JPC, you think most people on the forums are inferior to you because they speak their mind and use a word here and there to get their point across.  What an effin' joke!  Most everyone here is a hard working citizen making their contribution to society and you sit you your a$$ and look down your nose while you're getting your entitlements and not doing one thing to make a difference in your community.  You are such a loser.


----------



## cheezgrits

JPCusick said:


> I got to say that I do not agree with any of that, and I see that as a strategy for remaining inferior.



So, you got to say you don't agree with me and that is your strategy for remaining inferior.

Are you sure that's what you meant to say? See what I mean about message?

You just said you are inferior to me. 

Stop this argument while you have a sliver of credibility left.


----------



## Gilligan

cheezgrits said:


> Stop this argument *while you have a sliver of credibility left*.



Too late.

Far, far too late.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Bay_Kat said:


> So JPC, you think most people on the forums are inferior to you because they speak their mind and use a word here and there to get their point across.
> 
> [ censored ]



People who use dirty words to communicate are inferior to those who communicate in better ways.

And I do not see it as "most people" on this forum, as it is really just a few lowlifes.

You are still equal in other regards - but inferior just in language skills.

That is not a complicated reality.


----------



## bcp

JPCusick said:


> People who use dirty words to communicate are inferior to those who communicate in better ways.
> 
> And I do not see it as "most people" on this forum, as it is really just a few lowlifes.
> 
> You are still equal in other regards - but inferior just in language skills.
> 
> That is not a complicated reality.



lets see.. if I have a choice.
 inferior in language skills 
 or 
 inferior in life skills


 man, this is tough,, I suppose if I were inferior in life skills, I would really want to be superior in language skills since I would have to be begging others to sustain me.

 of course, If I am superior in life skills, and am able to sustain my own life without digging in other peoples pockets,,, WTF does it matter if I swear now and again.
 Should I be concerned with offending the leach with their hand in my pocket? I dont think so.


----------



## Merlin99

JPCusick said:


> People who use dirty words to communicate are inferior to those who communicate in better ways.
> 
> And I do not see it as "most people" on this forum, as it is really just a few lowlifes.
> 
> You are still equal in other regards *- but inferior just in language sk*ills.
> 
> That is not a complicated reality.


personally I like a large, colorful, vocabulary. it adds spice to the conversation.


----------



## bcp

Merlin99 said:


> personally I like a large, colorful, vocabulary. it adds spice to the conversation.



F*%$ing A


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> I do have a high respect for you ever since I first started posting on this forum when I first ran for election in 2006.


 


JPCusick said:


> People who use dirty words to communicate are inferior to those who communicate in better ways.
> 
> And I do not see it as "most people" on this forum, as it is really just a few lowlifes.


 

Cognitive dissonance, much?


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> People who use dirty words to communicate are inferior to those who communicate in better ways.
> 
> And I do not see it as "most people" on this forum, as it is really just a few lowlifes.
> 
> You are still equal in other regards - but inferior just in language skills.
> 
> That is not a complicated reality.



You are the epitome of a "lowlife".  

I would love to see you mouth off to a few of these people face to face.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Merlin99 said:


> personally I like a large, colorful, vocabulary. it adds spice to the conversation.



I totally agree, and that is well said.

It does seem senseless that people can not better express their feelings and their opinions by using better words.

It really takes just a little effort to build up a larger more colorful vocabulary instead of being stuck down in the gutter of dirty words.


----------



## bcp

warneckutz said:


> You are the epitome of a "lowlife".
> 
> I would love to see you mouth off to a few of these people face to face.



 why
 he would mouth off
 they would deck him
 he would sue.  and win.

 I dont wish that on anyone here


 Unless you decked him, then the rest of us could help clean up the remains and fill the hole back in .


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



warneckutz said:


> I would love to see you mouth off to a few of these people face to face.



This really has nothing to do with being face-to-face in real life, because that is a whole different game.

I myself often use profanity in real life, as it is easier to clean up my writing then my speaking.

This here is an online website visible to the general public and it is called a "Community Forum", so there needs to be a different standard.

The dirty talking people on this forum has now turned this forum into a website place of profanity and obscenities.

Being face-to-face in real life means very little because that is not being done in the public view, as is being done here.


----------



## warneckutz

bcp said:


> why
> he would mouth off
> they would deck him
> he would sue.  and win.
> 
> I dont wish that on anyone here
> 
> 
> Unless you decked him, then the rest of us could help clean up the remains and fill the hole back in .


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> The dirty talking people on this forum has now turned this forum into a website place of profanity and obscenities.
> 
> :



Those bassturds!!


----------



## nhboy

'Turd" and "Gilligan" are synonymous.


----------



## warneckutz

nhboy said:


> 'Turd" and "Gilligan" are synonymous.



Says the Copy & Paste Queen


----------



## bcp

JPCusick said:


> This really has nothing to do with being face-to-face in real life, because that is a whole different game.
> 
> I myself often use profanity in real life, as it is easier to clean up my writing then my speaking.
> 
> This here is an online website visible to the general public and it is called a "Community Forum", so there needs to be a different standard.
> 
> The dirty talking people on this forum has now turned this forum into a website place of profanity and obscenities.
> 
> Being face-to-face in real life means very little because that is not being done in the public view, as is being done here.



Odd, I try not to use profanity in public when speaking, I do however do it here to see if I can get a rise out of people.

but what it comes down to is that you are two faced when it comes to this matter.


----------



## Merlin99

JPCusick said:


> I totally agree, and that is well said.
> 
> It does seem senseless that people can not better express their feelings and their opinions by using better words.
> 
> It really takes just a little effort to build up a larger more colorful vocabulary instead of being stuck down in the gutter of dirty words.



Once again you've completely missed what was said.


----------



## Toxick

JPCusick said:


> I myself often use profanity in real life, as it is easier to clean up my writing then my speaking.


 


Words.

They fail me.


----------



## JPCusick

*Reply.*



Toxick said:


> Words.
> 
> They fail me.



Why do the words fail you?

Why is it that you must use gestures and profanity to express your self?

Is it really asking too much to raise above that level?

:shrug:


----------



## mamatutu

JPCusick said:


> Why do the words fail you?
> 
> Why is it that you must use gestures and profanity to express your self?
> 
> Is it really asking too much to raise above that level?
> 
> :shrug:



JP, this is one of your fave smilies: You have literally beat the poor animal into oblivion.  Members here are not going to change the way they post; and, actually, "dirty" words are just words.  They can'f offend you, unless you let them.  I actually feel your sensibilities are not that fragile.  All I can figure is you are trying to get more posts than Jennifer @ RR. JMO. 

P.S.  I am a Pollyana and the use of "dirty" words on here doesn't bother me at all; in fact, they have caused many a good belly laugh.


----------



## bcp

JPCusick said:


> I myself often use profanity in real life, as it is easier to clean up my writing then my speaking.





JPCusick said:


> Why is it that you must use gestures and profanity to express your self?
> 
> Is it really asking too much to raise above that level?
> 
> :shrug:


something about these two posts just seem to be a bit off from one another.
 can anyone else put their finger (middle one if needed) on it?


----------



## cheezgrits

If JPC could just care about using the English language as much as he does about "dirty" words (which is the most juvenile way of phrasing profanity) then I'd be happy.

Or in the words of the great literate JPC:

"If me myself could summon the oneself of myself to properly eloquate the use of the wordings that you yourself to me could then postulate the true meaning of the soliliqy that me myself and you yourself could face our most very real reality in the white guilt paradise of my and me and myself's CVS store."


----------



## Hank

Damn! I have taken bigger and better chits than this stupid ass thread!


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



mamatutu said:


> All I can figure is you are trying to get more posts than Jennifer @ RR.



I have no idea of who or whatever Jennifer @ RR means, and I even did a Google search just to be certain - but no.

When the words are incomprehensible then the message is surely lost too.



mamatutu said:


> I am a Pollyana and the use of "dirty" words on here doesn't bother me at all; in fact, they have caused many a good belly laugh.



Pollyanna has no connection to any dirty words, and I do not see how you can malign Pollyanna like that.

So does this mean that you were raised up talking dirty? did your parents talk dirty too?

Did you raise up your children to talk dirty?

Have you ever been to a place or visit a family who did NOT talk dirty?

Would you be okay now to have your parents or your adult children come to this forum and see you posting dirty words? is that okay with you?

Maybe I really do come from a better part of town than what you folk come from.

Did you not go to a Church? or to a school where they might tell you that dirty language is wrong to use?

:shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> Pollyanna has no connection to any dirty words, and I do not see how you can Pollyanna like that.



#### Pollyanna...the ho took my money but no lap dance.


----------

